# FreeBSD makes the list...



## Phishfry (Oct 31, 2016)

http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/10/new-leak-may-show-if-you-were-hacked-by-the-nsa/

Rather old list with Solaris at the top.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm glad someone publishes these lists as if they knew every move and thought of the world's most secret agency.

Friend of mine said he's glad cause it seems everyone has forgotten about them over at the CIA. But they had their 15-minutes of fame in the past. Now it's the NSA's turn.


----------

